# Help with Sprite Backup on CM10 (Sprint Galaxy S3)



## joelstitch (Apr 30, 2012)

So I was using Blazer ROM and Sprite backup was working fine, I could make backups and restore them with no problem. I just switched to Cyanogenmod 10 and installed Sprite but I get this error:



> Due to Android OS security, Sprite Backup will NOT backup or restore the following items:-
> 
> *Application data and settings
> *Home screen widgets & shortcuts
> ...


And whenever I try to restore a previous backup I get this error:



> File error
> 
> The backup file you selected cannot be read.


Also, if I try to make a backup it only lets me backup the Calendar and System settings. I need to restore the previous backup to get back my contacts.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to appropriate subforum.


----------



## joelstitch (Apr 30, 2012)

Oops sorry. I can't find anything about this problem online, at least no fix.


----------

